# Clovite for getting ears to stand up..



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Lots of posts here for ears not standing up....wanted to share what my vet told me - he suggested using Clovite to add to the food- good supplement, and it really helped- had one pup whose ears would not stay up-started feeding the Clovite and even though he was older, they finally came up and stayed up after he was 8 months old- he loved the taste and i know they still sell it. Can't hurt, and it helped my pup out! I also used to rub the ears gently, from base to tip and try to strengthen them. good luck to all!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Quote:CLOVITE A high potency natural vitamin supplement especially rich in Vitamins A, D, and B12.
> 
> INGREDIENTS: Soybean meal, Soy flour, Vitamin A & D oil, Dicalcium phosphate, Vitamin B12 supplement, Vitamin A & D3 supplement, Choline chloride, Vitamin E supplement, Calcium pantothenate, Niacin, Pyridoxine hydrochloride, Thiamine hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Biotin.


I'd rather not feed a growing puppy soy-anything.


----------

